# Dog Breed Statistics



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

This is a website for breed statistics. 

For those who dislike Pitbulls check it out. A Pitbull real breed name is a American Pitbull Terrier (UKC) or American Staffordshire Terrier (AKC)

http://www.atts.org/stats1.html


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Those horrible Pits tested higher then those Chihuahua's and Border Collies. 83% and 84% for a Pit. OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol 

I have known this website for years and I love showing it to people.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

The website is a complete joke. They need about 100 times more of each breed tested in order for it to have any kind of meaningful results.

I don't doubt for a second that there are thousands of poorly trained chihuahuas out there in the hands of bad pet owners. But those dogs aren't a danger to anyone or any dog save for some poor groomer's pinky finger.

Additionally, the test doesn't contain a dog aggression test. People who don't understand the breed will be mislead by the test. I know that pit bulls are not human aggressive unless (like any dog) they are trained to be that way specifically. 

The test is basically a socialization test with humans and strange objects.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Dog aggression is a characteristic of many breeds. That isn't something that can be evaulated in statistic testing. Of course this is based on human interaction, objects, noices etc.

Don't think maybe the reason you dislike the web sight and call it a joke is because you don't like the results. Thats probably more the case. 

Is the Poodle results a joke too? Seems pretty right on to me.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool statistics but I'd need to see more info about how it works?

Did I miss that information all I saw were #s.

IMHO testing 500 dogs is a pretty darn big sample size.. but I deal with #s daily and I know how easy it can be manipulated too.

500 dogs from all over the USA?
500 dogs from one state?
500 dogs all under 1yrs old?
500 dogs 15yrs old?
500 dogs hand picked that show X temperament?
500 dogs randomly chosen?

I`m not saying the data is useless but w/out the above questions answered and more I think all the data for any breed could be off.

I`m a factual number dork  so statistics mean almost 0 to me unless I can see some data about how the #s were gathered 

I love #s and making my own stats but I also know explaining to people how it works etc is very time consuming and sometimes down right hard  #s are a tricky game and can be _manipulated_ easy.

Either way, the stats are cool I jsut wish I saw more information.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Jenn and Kela - Thanks for stimulating my mind and making me think  Also I love that you guys are doing research and sharing links very awesome!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are some pics of my killer dog. lol


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> Dog aggression is a characteristic of many breeds. That isn't something that can be evaulated in statistic testing. Of course this is based on human interaction, objects, noices etc.
> 
> Don't think maybe the reason you dislike the web sight and call it a joke is because you don't like the results. Thats probably more the case.
> 
> Is the Poodle results a joke too? Seems pretty right on to me.


Thats just the thing though, the results ARE the joke. They tested 1000 pit bulls and 50 beagles. The results of those studies mean absolutely nothing when they didn't test the same number of each animal. 1000 pit bull owners are out there with something to prove. Perhaps they decided to take the test so that someone would let them rent an apartment somewhere. The tests don't have any value when it comes to directly comparing breeds against another due to the extreme differences in number of animals tested.

I have a standard poodle and a chihuahua. I have *nothing* to prove. The same thing can't be said for the pit bull owner. If poodles were a common breed that was affected by BSL, I guarantee you that there would be anti-bsl poodle organizations and poodle owners lining up in droves to take some test to proove that their dogs were just fine. Right now, we've got nothing to prove because our dogs aren't a problem.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

And yes, the poodle result is a joke. 225 standard poodles don't represent an entire breed. That isn't nearly a large enough sample size to get an accurate representation of the breed.

You know what I would believe? RANDOM testing done on equal numbers of dogs of all ages, and all backgrounds. The test would also have to include a whole lot more than it currently does. It is absurd that it completely ignores dog aggression. I wouldn't be surprised if the ATT or whatever this alleged organization is, is associated with pit bulls in some way or some anti-bsl club.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess I shouldn't came off like I wanted to compare breeds. However, its good to see that the higher amounts of breeds tested had some good results. 

I didn't expect you, Kela, to give credit to any of the breeds that had a large amount of dogs tested. Ecspecially anything bully. That just wouldn't be you!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh and about the Pit owner's having something to prove, how about those Shetland Sheep dogs, Collies and Golden Retreiver's. What are they proving? But because its "Pitbulls" they are trying to prove a point.

Im really tierd of going back and forth with you Kela. You only pop in my thread's if there is something you want to argue about. Otherwise you have nothing to say. That seems to be the case in many other threads I have read. You come off like your the top dog on this forum and I don't get why!? Its really is ridiculous.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't know what makes you think that you're so special that I chase you around the forums. You've started at least two threads now specifically directed at me with your pro-pit bull propaganda. Maybe you should spend all that extra time that you have in creating threads towards practicing grooming your dogs ..... [ATTACK REMOVED]... TEMP. BANNED


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I think all this arguing has went a bit to far and wayyyyy to personal! 
I've already stated my opinion on the topic of Pitts and how I feel about 
them , I don't think I have anything else to prove to anyone how I feel 
about them and what I believe in, everyone is entitled to their own
personal opinion, but this has gone too far and has turned into
a large argument/debate.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

The entire discussion has no place on this board. There are hundreds of sites for people to take this to instead of trying to intentionally call out other posters and reposting threads that have been locked.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow Kela,

LOL.... Its funny that your quick to critize my grooming when all we have seen of your TRIBBLES is his rear. Guess what Kela, I have a family to attend to and Im not worried about my dogs looking like perfection. Im not affraid to post everyday pics of my dogs as I HAVE NOTHING TO PROVE. 

You are the one that has made it obvious you have major issue's with me. Why Kela? Is it because I own a Pitbull and your predjudice against bully breeds so you can't contain yourself? Thats what I think your all about. But of course you claim I provoke you. Then you make fun of my dogs grooming because your mad...give me a break and grow up Kela!

Again, I never asked anyones opinions about Bully breeds or Pitbulls ecspecially YOU. What I did say about Pits was this to refresh your memory;

I know that is a bad thing to say and I realize Poodles are more then a fashion statement but most of society doesn't. Coloring a dogs hair to look un-natural like that is not neccessary in my opinion. 

Its the same thing with Pits. People walk Pits around with huge chains on there necks giving a bad impression. Even though I know they are loving, caring dogs, it still gives a bad impression to society.

I guess that's considered provoking you?? How ridiculous is that....
Your just a .....[ATTACK REMOVED] Kela.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im not here to debate about Pitbulls but when you trash a breed that I own and I love, it becomes personal. I have already asked you to be respectful and that has yet to happen. I have never and would never put down someones beloved pet on this forum. 

Everyone else here has been respectful even if they do not care for certain breeds, except you. Thats why this went this far.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

JS and Kela I suggest that you agree to disagree and/or ignore each other either by choice or through the software.


----------

